# Vinyl is Wrinkling / Bumpy



## MelHelWel

I am new to Heat Pressing, and have been doing test runs. Everything looks great when pressed, but when worn, it looks horrible.
I do woman shirts/tank tops. And the bust area is the main issue.
It looks wrinkly and bumpy on the shirt.
The Tshirt material is 60% combed ringspun cotton/40% polyester 
The Vinyl is Siser Easy weed set at 305 degrees at 15 seconds and then a additional 3 seconds with a cover sheet.
Any one know how to fix this?


----------



## MelHelWel

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d...61_10155106936720275_422062675136562404_n.jpg

^^^Photo of the issue


----------



## Dekzion

Two choices really, smaller busts with better fitting shirts or possibly a stretch flex vinyl?


----------



## Holger Beck

Another option could be that your heat press doesn't have the correct temp. Eventually this article can help. https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3f6Y1OKiJ2ATkFhb2I2Y0tLWU0


Holger Beck
www.seftextile.com


----------



## JoshuaPearson

Thanks for sharing.


----------

